
Farewell to Person of Interest, one of the best shows about spy tech ever made - tosh
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/person-of-interest-left-us-with-a-fascinating-new-way-of-looking-at-ai/
======
Nokinside
Three characters in this series John Reese (Jim Caviezel), Root (Amy Acker)
and Sameen Shaw (Sarah Shahi) were just unbearably bad characters.

They just monotonically recited smug and and arrogant lines detached from
action. I know the intention was to convey "cold professionalism" but this
constant 'tough guy' line dropping was over the top.

The general plot was OK, but acting, directing and characters were
embarrassingly bad.

